# Feeler Votex Beetle replica sideskirts, Possible Group Buy.



## [email protected]werks (Mar 8, 2011)

We have been informed there is a big demand for Votex Beetle sideskirts, so we have sourced a set and we can make some replicas and offer them to the Beetle community for $120 a set if we can get a minimum of 10 orders. Let us know your thoughts.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup:In..sounds like a deal.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Interested, add me to the list.


----------



## beckweed (May 10, 2008)

seriously interested. Please add me too.


----------



## scradley (Jul 24, 2004)

definitely interested for the wifes car.


----------



## tsar1 (Nov 19, 2012)

yes I would take two sets


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Im in too


----------



## braaap (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll be in for a set for the girlfriends car!


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

If this offer is still valid, I'm in for sure.


----------



## sachabruneau (May 29, 2006)

Im in for sure!


----------



## sachabruneau (May 29, 2006)

When those are gonna be available?


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

[email protected]: Are they available?, Going to be available?
We have 9 people & 1 that will take 2 sets = 11. 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

We just need to secure the 10 payments then we can get going on this for you guys, I just need paypal addresses for anyone wanting into this group buy.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Is there a deadline on payment? I can do this Feb 11th.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

no deadline but its more like first come first serve type deal we are only gonna take 10 orders for the group buy but we wont close it till all 10 orders are filled. We got 3 paypal invoices out there :thumbup:


----------



## sachabruneau (May 29, 2006)

Payment sent!


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Quick question, before I send the $$

How do these side skirts install/attach?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

Just like the OEM ones black silicone / glue and there's nubs for screws to go through undercoat plugs in the rockers :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

sachabruneau said:


> Payment sent!


Thanks for your order :beer:

We got 7 invoices out there, so we can send 2 more. :thumbup:


----------



## sachabruneau (May 29, 2006)

Bump for a great customer service!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Paid when should we expect production?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> no deadline but its more like first come first serve type deal we are only gonna take 10 orders for the group buy but we wont close it till all 10 orders are filled. We got 3 paypal invoices out there :thumbup:


I see..A snooze u lose type of deal. :thumbup: Im a big boy...If I miss it I will just hate my wife for it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

FastAndFurious said:


> Paid when should we expect production?


as soon as we get the 10 payments in we will start production. The skirts are already on the way to us. Right now we got 8 spots left.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Last question, is the $120 the shipped price?

Thanks


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Oh wait..I was thinkin u had 8 paid already. I may still be in this fight:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

OmahaTDI said:


> Last question, is the $120 the shipped price?
> 
> Thanks


No shipping is $40 for the continental USA which will bring the total to $160 shipped.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

TightDub said:


> Oh wait..I was thinkin u had 8 paid already. I may still be in this fight:thumbup:


Yeah we only have 2 that paid we do have 8 invoices out there pending but we are gonna cancel the invoices for anyone who isnt paid up today, because its not fair to the other people that want a spot and are ready to pay, and have others just sitting on their invoices. So from here on out please dont ask for an invoice unless you are ready to pay, this GB is first come first serve to make it fair for everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

4 invoices available


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Last, last question(s)
Do these install _over_ the side skirts that are on there now?
I'd like to know how they install, besides the adhesive & mounting screws mentioned above.

I'm wondering if I could install them myself after they get back from the painters or is it recommended to just have them install them?

Thanks again


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

OmahaTDI said:


> Last, last question(s)
> Do these install _over_ the side skirts that are on there now?
> 
> I'd like to know how they install, besides the adhesive & mounting screws mentioned above.
> ...


1.) No these replace the side skirts that are on there now.

2.) Yes you will be able to install these yourself, they are a pretty straight forward install. If you need help you can just call us when your ready to install and we will walk you through it.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
What's the process for removing the side skirts that are on there now?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

Correction: if you have a stock body these skirts fit over your stock metal rockers and screw in from underneath.

If you already have aftermarket side skirts you will unscrew them and pull them off. Then put these ones in place of them.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Correction: if you have a stock body these skirts fit over your stock metal rockers and screw in from underneath.
> 
> If you already have aftermarket side skirts you will unscrew them and pull them off. Then put these ones in place of them.


Good news. I do have the stock setup, I have some "crush" damage underneath the passenger rocker by the PO. Not too bad, but I know it's there...


----------



## kimberleyjean89 (Feb 13, 2013)

*need new left side skirt (preferably JUST that single part)*

So... I'm a terrible driver (there, I said it!), and well... I may have accidentally driven over a bit of a ditch and destroyed my left side skirt on my 2008 VW Beetle (10th Anniversary Edition). Have lined a guy up to fix it but finding the part has been a NIGHTMARE!!!

I don't care what color it is, I would probably even buy an entire body kit if it's nice enough but I just cant find the right one for my car... PLEASE HELP!

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

you could buy these side skirts and cover the damage since they go over the stock rockers.


----------



## sachabruneau (May 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> you could buy these side skirts and cover the damage since they go over the stock rockers.


Thats exactly why im buying these!


----------



## OhRandi (Feb 22, 2009)

Do want.... The PO damaged one side and I'm guilty for the other 

I need another job. This car is taking up WAY too much of my income. ha.

If you haven't posted over at newbeetle.org yet, you need to. These things would sell like CRAZY over there!


----------



## watugot369 (Feb 11, 2013)

*side skirts*

Are the side skirts still available?.. If so please send me a pm, i would really like these for my gfs blue beetle


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

can we get some updates? How many spots left and maybe production due date etc?


----------



## kimberleyjean89 (Feb 13, 2013)

*need new body kit now*



[email protected] said:


> you could buy these side skirts and cover the damage since they go over the stock rockers.



* so since my last post, my little cousin has been learning to drive in my beetle and last night she accidentally hit a bmw... and destroyed my front bumper... looking to replace entire body kit now... how much do you think it will cost from vortex and also, I live in South Australia so I will have to import it... any idea how much that would be?


----------



## sachabruneau (May 29, 2006)

Do we have some updates? Payment sent/cashed a while ago...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

we actually never filled the 10 spots but we are in the process of building the mold now so anyone that wants in at this price should get in now because the price is gonna be way more once we retail them out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

Last chance to get them at this low price...


----------



## art and sams bug (Mar 2, 2013)

*side skirt 1999 beetle*

Please give me a call 443-841-4624. I want a set of skirts for my 1999 beetle
Thanks Art


----------



## sachabruneau (May 29, 2006)

When should we expect them?


----------



## syncronerd (Nov 24, 2009)

*UK delivery?*

I'm in the UK and would love a set. 

Happy to make a payment. 

If you could let me know how much delivered to NG21 0EQ, England I would be very grateful.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

yes sir the mold will be done this coming week, we will then test fit a part, get some pictures, if everything is good we will start producing these skirts, and start shipping out the ones that were in the group buy. The mold should be perfect because we did it right and laid it up slow so it wouldnt heat up and distort, you guys will be happy. :thumbup:


----------



## syncronerd (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome. I could really use a set to tie into my Projektzwo kit.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Have the paid kits been shipped out yet saw you created another thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

yes we are filling the group buy orders FIRST so if they havent yet shipped they will within the next week. :thumbup:


----------



## sachabruneau (May 29, 2006)

Will you send tracking numbers soon to the people who ordered those? I mean, those been paid an eternity ago...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

they all have been shipped PM me your name and I will get you tracking.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

[email protected] , how about some detailed pics; parts being made, finished product and them installed on a new beetle? It really helps a sale; if you show your product! Your website doesn't have any info; that I can see (just a small pic). As a potential customer; its just hard to tell what the quality and more info about your product is all about. As with any "replica"; you don't really know the quality and nature of the "copy" until you see it. Would appreciate pics and more fully described info! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

billymade said:


> [email protected] , how about some detailed pics; parts being made, finished product and them installed on a new beetle? It really helps a sale; if you show your product! Your website doesn't have any info; that I can see (just a small pic). As a potential customer; its just hard to tell what the quality and more info about your product is all about. As with any "replica"; you don't really know the quality and nature of the "copy" until you see it. Would appreciate pics and more fully described info! Thanks!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6099541

Hope this addresses all of your concerns :thumbup: If you got anymore questions feel free to hit us up. :beer:


----------

